# I think I have a 1928 Peerless, Not Sure



## pearsth (Nov 21, 2012)

My father had this bike in his garage my entire life.  I had always looked at it thinking "Why don't we just put that together and ride it?"  So, last weekend, he gave it to me to sell, restore, throw away, or whatever.  He states it is a "1928 Peerless", but I have no idea if the date is accurate.  I am assuming the brand is accurate as it has a badge.

Unfortunately, it is apart and he at one point wanted to restore it, so he sanded some paint off.  Can anyone confirm a ballpark year for this bike?  Any idea what it is worth?  I probably wouldn't sell unless for some reason it was worth a lot of money ($1000's), which I doubt.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 21, 2012)

It appears as though it has balloon tires, which would indicate it being post '33.
Cool bike, and welcome to theCabe.


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 21, 2012)

Really? Your father gave it to you and you want to sell? Give it some thought.


----------



## bike (Nov 21, 2012)

*if you like it keep it*

if the seat is clean you might be able to squeek 500 out of parting the bike out- if it was mine I would ask 300.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 21, 2012)

Keep that thing and join the fun. You'll never regret it unless you are a dried up old fart. 
This project will challenge, frustrate, and fulfill your life. Keep it, ask us questions, even 
dumb ones, and you will be glad you did. it seems as if most of the stuff you need, you
have.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 21, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Keep that thing and join the fun. You'll never regret it unless you are a dried up old fart.
> This project will challenge, frustrate, and fulfill your life. Keep it, ask us questions, even
> dumb ones, and you will be glad you did. it seems as if most of the stuff you need, you
> have.




Awesome post.  Sometimes things said on here deserve a wink or salute, or even a subtle nod...
High five brotha!


----------



## pearsth (Nov 22, 2012)

If I were to sell, the cash would go to my Dad.  For only 500, though, no point in that.   I am going to restore it back to original glory (I hope).   Time to start reading some threads to learn how!

Tom


----------



## pearsth (Nov 24, 2015)

I am reviving this thread.  I think I want to restore this.  I have had it sitting in the back of my shed.  My father has since passed away and I think it would be a great thing to have and pass down for generations to come.  

I really don't think I have the time to take this on myself.  Is there anyone that I could hand this to and say "restore it", kind of like that American Restoration show that is popular on this forum and with fair prices?  Any idea what I would be charged?  I think I have all the parts but the chain, bearings, and tires.

Is it a bad idea to restore this - like hurting the value of it more than helping it?  

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## jkent (Nov 24, 2015)

I understand this is a family heirloom but a full restoration would likely cost you a couple thousand dollars.
Paint, chrome, tires, tubes, chain, bearings, spokes, if seat needs recovering.
A full blown restoration would probably cost 3X what the bike is worth.
If it was mine and it had been past down to me. I would polish the paint out, service all the bearings, and just clean the bike as best as possible.
As the saying goes, It's only original once and by completely restoring the bike to me just takes the history away from it.
Just my 2 cents.
JKent


----------



## sleepy (Nov 24, 2015)

Try cleaning it gently with 0000 steel wool and WD-40 then lightly wipe it down with boiled linseed oil...I think you'll be amazed with the results.

It's only original once!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 24, 2015)

Bikes with a little history are the hardest to find! Life long friends.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2015)

Just take it to a GOOD bike shop and tell them you would like to have it put back together so that you can ride it. They will give you your options. They will fix the mechanicals and you can clean her yourself. Keep the Orig wheels and rims - buy two used hubs from this site and ask the bike shop to string the hubs you bought from the cabe site to the modern rims - pick out some cool tries. They will reassemble it for you and Bob's you uncle - You have a cool bike! The key here is a GOOD shop with a mechanic who like's old bikes. Keep the old wheels and clean them up to keep as display and possibly you could put tires on them as a second pair of rims - depending on the condition. Just a suggestion!


----------

